# Photos iCloud: besoin d'éclaircissements pour un homme en détresse.



## Brand72 (2 Février 2019)

Bonjour / bonsoir tout le monde ! Comment allez vous ? 

Voilà, jeudi soir j'ai upload pas mal de photos sur mon compte iCloud via mon Mac (c'était auparavant sur un HDD...). Sauf que ça part totalement en cou**** car l'upload ne SE FAIT PAS et c'est légèrement en train de m'agacer car je suis toujours emmerd* avec iCloud.

Au niveau de la Synchro entre mon iPhone et la plateforme cloud iCloud.com, RAS, ça fonctionne du feu de dieu. Par contre sur mon Mac c'est un vrai veau, quand il décide de bien vouloir m'upload mes photos, je suis peut-être à 30 photos à l'heure... Ma connexion me direz vous ? Pas impossible, je suis à 0,50Mbps en débit ascendant, ma vie est géniale 

Le pire ? C'est qu'il me met "Chargement de 2 311 éléments", alors que j'ai 2 276 éléments dans la bibliothèque de mon Mac 
Encore pire ? S'il n'est pas branché (MacBook Pro), il ne m'upload rien si Photos n'est pas l'application active !!! (dans le sens où même si je laisse le logiciel ouvert et que je surf sur le net, comme pour écrire un sujet dans mon forum préféré, bah non. Photos iCloud me fait un énorme doigt).

Du coup, vous auriez une solution ? ^^' Parce que je suis a deux doigt d'apprendre à voler à mon Mac et je n'ai pas très envie 
Merci beaucoup !


----------

